# What binoculars to buy to use for 3D for under $200



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Looking for advice on binoculars for 3D range. I have started shooting this year and my walmart Bushnell's ain't holding up to show me the lines. I want to see the rings. What is a great binocular for the money and I am not spending over $200 for binoculars.

Thanks


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Vortex Diamondbacks!!!


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Alpen Shasta Ridge 8.5x50. Awesome binocs for $180 on their site.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Vortex diamondbacks by far.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Alpen shasta ridge binoculars. I use them for hunt and 3-D. Great binoc's with a good warranty.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I use Carson HD's


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nikon prostaff 7.... Things are as nice of glass as $500-$600 binos


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

What is the differnce betwenn Alpen's Shasta Ridge and the Vista's?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

After Paris I may have some to sale.
DB


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

In walmart the nikon action 10x binos really have a nice look, and feel. They are slightly bigger than most offerings but they are super clear and have nikon optics. I had the action 8x binos that were like 80 dollars and most of the time they had better optics than anything but the 1800 dollar swarofskies. My buddy always has new 300 to 500 dollar binos and my 80 dollar nikons always turned out to be just as good but the 10x actions are a step up in the right direction.


----------



## LongDraw_MT (Jan 14, 2012)

Vortex Diamondbacks.... Compared them to Luepold, Nikon and Bushnell.. Got the Diamondbacks.. Leupolds where my next choice but not for the extra 50 - 100 bucks..


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Nikon prostaff 7.... Things are as nice of glass as $500-$600 binos


+1 and I got mine new and in the box off Ebay for $138 with free shipping and I looked at the Diamond backs but went with the Prostaff!


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought My Wife the 10x42 Alpen Wings at an ASA shoot last year... 
Ended up liking them so much, I bought some at the next shoot..!


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't buy anything until you check out Zen-Ray! I have $325 Nikon Monarchs 12x42 and they don't hold a candle to my $215 hi-def 10x42 Zen-rays! We compared them to a friends $1200 Sworaskis and couldn't tell a HUGE difference in quality on the 3-D range. Buy what you want but i'm not on staff with them or anything just telling you what i know. You can't beat them for the dough. I'm seeing them replace Alpens,nikons left and right.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll second the Zen Rays. Very good quality for the price. On par with, if not better, than Vortex from the Diamondbacks I checked out. I think the Vortex warranty is better though.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

If you want to go real affordable, you could get a set of Alpen Magnaviews for under $100 and they work great. Not waterproof but I've used mine in a pouring rain and had no troubles.


----------



## SavinU24/7 (Aug 25, 2011)

Barska and Burris are both well in your price range. Good stuff too.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Alpen all day long. Shasta Ridge 10x42s


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Zen-Ray has great glass for the money.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

I also recommend Zen-Ray. I have tried Zen-Ray VISTA and believed it's the same glass as Vortex Diamondback binoculars. For $130, you get a much better deal for the same glass.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Bearlee said:


> What is the differnce betwenn Alpen's Shasta Ridge and the Vista's?


Only difference that I can figure is the alpens come with an unlimited no fault lifetime warranty. But if the Zen Rays are as high of a quality bino as the Alpens you may not need to worry about it.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Looks like all of the suggestions are x42 or x50. Anything worth the time in the "compact" line of binos?


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

My vote goes for Alpen, Shasta Ridge are a great buy, look @ Apex line for a little more $$


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

For your price range, the Zen-Ray ZRS HD is the best option. I like it for its brightness and clarity. It has dielectric prism coating, which is only available in more expensive glasses

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/binoculars/zrshd.html


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

shootertg said:


> Alpen Shasta Ridge 8.5x50. Awesome binocs for $180 on their site.


my choice for that price too


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

ThunderEagle said:


> Looks like all of the suggestions are x42 or x50. Anything worth the time in the "compact" line of binos?


...no


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked up a pair of new Vortex Diamondback 8.5 x 50 in the classifieds on here for $190. They are awesome binos and have a great, transferrable warranty.

Really liking the larger exit pupil of the 50's over the 42's. 

One thing I wanted in a pair of binos was the lower light ability. I'm no expert in optics here, so somebody correct me if I am mis-stating things here. when you take the larger number and divide it by the smaller number, if you come up with at least a number of 4, that pair of binoculars will have a better ability to see in low light than the naked eye. So, a 8x42 will have better low light capability than a 10 x 42 would - even though 10 x 42 is better than the naked eye. 8.5 x 50 is better than 8 x 42. 

I also wanted to stay with an 8x because it is a little more steady than a 10x is. For me a 10x is a little shaky when holding in one hand while my bow is in the other.

Hope this helps you in your decision.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Check out Vanguard. They have several in your price range.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

what he said...


shootertg said:


> Alpen Shasta Ridge 8.5x50. Awesome binocs for $180 on their site.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Just bought a pair of Truglo 8x42s, and they are great! Some of the clearest glass I've used, and built rock solid as well. Plus, they come with the Badlands Bino Bivy case as well.


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

LongDraw_MT said:


> Vortex Diamondbacks.... Compared them to Luepold, Nikon and Bushnell.. Got the Diamondbacks.. Leupolds where my next choice but not for the extra 50 - 100 bucks..


Did the same thing longdraw mt, and I ended up buying the vortex, warranty wise, comfort, clarity.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Try to find Alpen Apex 8.5x50 , they are excellent for the money and can be had for under $200 used.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

Contact Michael Vincent I hear he has a cheap pair!


----------



## K7TNT (Jan 9, 2012)

:77::smileinbox::archery:


bwhntr4168 said:


> Contact Michael Vincent I hear he has a cheap pair!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

bwhntr4168 said:


> Contact Michael Vincent I hear he has a cheap pair!


LOL You beat me to it.. Clicked on this thread just to post something along those lines.


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

bwhntr4168 said:


> Contact Michael Vincent I hear he has a cheap pair!


Ouch!! real nice set of Ziess/Alpen for real cheap. Guaranteed to raise your score.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

shootertg said:


> Ouch!! real nice set of Ziess/Alpen for real cheap. Guaranteed to raise your score.[Guarnteed to raise your score!!!!!!!!!! Right past Levi and Jack Wallace


----------



## gabuckslammer (Apr 9, 2010)

watch your local yard sales!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## buck_up_inohio (Dec 14, 2010)

vortex crossfire...... super glass for 149.99 i have used these 10x50


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

maybe these..They worked good for MICHAEL VINCENT ..


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

I have owned Nikon, Steiner, Bushnell, Alpen, and have sold Zeiss, Leupold, and Swarovski.

I think that the Alpen products are the best quality for the price that I have seen. The clarity is great, the warranty is great, and the light transmission is great. At your next shoot ask your fellow competitors if you could try out their binoculars, on targets if possible, and let your eyes determine the best ones for you.

The larger exit pupil will help as it allows greater light transmission. I recommend 10x50 personally but 8x42 will also do well. Most of the price in optics is for better quality glass and for the coatings that are applied to the glass which affect light transmission, contrast, and clarity along with anti-fog and anti-glare properties. Bear in mind that bigger is not always better, for my eyes the Alpen Apex 10x50 binos are as good as the $2K Swarovski ones because I have some vision problems anyway so take the time to try as many sets as possible before buying.

Good luck finding the 'right' ones!


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> maybe these..They worked good for MICHAEL VINCENT ..
> View attachment 1325350


Thats funny...I don't care who you are!


----------



## rocketsprockets (Mar 28, 2007)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> maybe these..They worked good for MICHAEL VINCENT ..
> View attachment 1325350


thats funny as hell joe. i wish that jackoff would get put in my group at an ibo shoot.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

> Looks like all of the suggestions are x42 or x50. Anything worth the time in the "compact" line of binos?


 Probably wasting your money on compacts,shooting lanes early and late can get really dark. Thats why the larger Objectives are preferred.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Make sure you check out local garage sells...i hear you can find some pretty good ones there :thumbs_do


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

Great thread. What would be a good pair in that price range if you wear eye glasses


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

I just receive some Zen-Ray ZRS HD (SUMMIT) 8x42 Waterproof Binoculars for $205.00. They are outstanding glass for the money.

Mark


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a pair of Redfield binoculars. Really like them


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Tau44 said:


> Great thread. What would be a good pair in that price range if you wear eye glasses


I would like to hear an answer from someone on this one too.

For me, it does not matter what I use, from cheap all the way to my friends Swaro's...I still have to lift my glasses to look.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

What magnification is really better for 3D distances out to say 60 yds 10 X 42 or 8 X 42
which will pick up lines better?


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

yes which power is best for seeing the lines out to 60yds??????


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just bought a pair of Alpen Apex 10x42 and can't wait to use them


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

how about some expert advice on typical difference between 8 and 10 power?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been looking, Is there a noticeable difference between a pair of Zen Ray Summit 10x42 and Zen Ray ED3 10x42?
Will the more expensive one really show that many more lines in the shadows? Is Alpen any better?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

check out the nikon choices at walmart, it is the action series and they have a 8x and 10x choice. I had the action 8power and really liked them for the 80 dollar price but the 10 power ones are way better.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a pair of 10x42 Bushnell's that work really well up to 30 yds. However I have seen some instances already where I could not find the lines on several targets. Just don't have the opportunity to look through any Zen Ray's around here.


----------



## PoleAxe (Dec 25, 2009)

Redfield. Their $149 and their made by leopold using their VX 2 glass. Super clear. 100% on their reviews compared to binocs three times the price.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

My leupold rouge's help me find the lines well on the 3d course and I believe they were around $125-$150


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

BowMadinTN said:


> *Don't buy anything until you check out Zen-Ray! *I have $325 Nikon Monarchs 12x42 and they don't hold a candle to my $215 hi-def 10x42 Zen-rays! We compared them to a friends $1200 Sworaskis and couldn't tell a HUGE difference in quality on the 3-D range. Buy what you want but i'm not on staff with them or anything just telling you what i know. You can't beat them for the dough. I'm seeing them replace Alpens,nikons left and right.


Exactly:thumbs_up

I love my Zen-rays! 

They are out of Oregon, USA.

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/

Kev
<><


----------

